# WTB Toyota Honda car 8K-10K



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

I am looking to purchase a Toyota, Honda, etc vehicle for my daughter to use for college commute. Preferably around 100k ish miles.
I am in Stark County but will travel anywhere, Oh, Pa, Mi, In.


----------

